# Seattle area retired racer needs home



## Pudge (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello everyone, I reluctantly post this as I am very attached to my little friend Pudge. I rescued him from a hawk attack about a year ago. He was basically dazed and sore but not seriously injured. He had racer bands and after contacting his owner we agreed that he would not be a good racer anymore. He stayed with me, living in my garage jewelry studio and is really a nice healthy bird. He loves a beanie baby, has a flower pot for a nest, likes to fly around, pick up Q-tips and pieces of the jewelry I make and all the other eccentric things that silly pigeons do. I need to look for a home for him now since he can no longer live in the studio ( too many dangerous things) and I have no other place for him to go. Please help.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi 

I think it would be helpful if we could all see a picture of Pudge! We love pictures.  And in this case would be helpful for adoptees to see him.. BTW-did the owner who was contacted verify that it was a cock?? Just wondering? Also did you want him adopted locally or would out of state be ok too?

Thank you for being pro-active and caring about finding him a home! 
MANY best wishes!


----------



## Pudge (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Jen, I will take some pictures of him this weekend. Thanks for the suggestion. I believe he is a male because he has never laid an egg and he does a little dance around the beanie baby with tail feathers spread and a distinctive belligerent type sound. It sure looks like bird courting or driving behavior although I am no pigeon expert. He is gray with bars on his wings and irridescent feathers on the neck. He lets me pet him when he sitting in the nest with his lady love. He lives in a converted rabbit hutch. I prefer to adopt him locally because I definitely need to see where he is going. I'd rather keep him in his cage than give him up to an iffy situation. I'm in no hurry. Thanks again and pictures coming soon, Laura


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Laura...he will be just fine in the cage as long as he can get out each day to fly around a bit.
I know what you mean about dangerous things in your studio. My former husband is a Goldsmith and his studio was in our home. The studio is now the bird hospital.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ahhhhh, He sounds so sweet... are you sure he has to find a "new" home... Yours sounds perfect fro him!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Laura,
Just was stopping by to see how the search for a new home for Pudge is going.... Any Luck? I know that somebody here would make a great home for him. Anyways just wondering.....


----------

